# Avis pour choisir un lecteur/graveur de CD/DVD/Bluray Ultra HD



## Mickey001 (27 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

Tout déjà d'abord j'espère que je poste au bon endroit. Je me suis récemment monté un Hackintosh (qui fonctionne à la perfection), et j'aimerais maintenant lui adjoindre un lecteur/graveur. Seulement je suis un peu perdu pour déterminer ce dont j'ai besoin comme modèle.
Ce dont je suis sûr :

je veux un lecteur/graveur interne au format 5,25 pouces en SATA. Pas de modèle slim externe.
mon objectif est de pouvoir riper des CD musicaux et d'encoder ma collection de DVD et Bluray. Je dois donc pouvoir encoder des bluray contenant des vidéos 4K HDR, mais *je n'ai pas besoin de pouvoir les visionner directement*, ce n'est pas mon objectif (pour les encoder je pense utiliser le combo MakeMKV/Handbrake).

Du coup mon interrogation est la suivante. Est-ce suffisant si le lecteur/graveur supporte M-Disc et BDXL ? Ou doit-il impérativement avoir la mention "Ultra HD Bluray" ?

J'ai repéré ces deux modèles et la différence est énorme en terme de prix :
Pioneer BDR-212EBK
Pioneer BDR-212UBK


----------



## le.tof (28 Août 2020)

Je pense que c'est pour la lecture des Blu-ray qu'il est impératif que la mention Ultra HD Blu-ray est important. Le lecteur n'ayant pas cette mention ne pourra lire le media et la moindre avancé technologique récente se paie toujours au prix fort !

Sinon, bon choix, pioneer est la référence en matière de qualité de gravure, par contre graver sur BDXL, n'ai pas une très bonne idée, c'est dernier ayant des taux d'erreur important lors de changement de couche. Pour avoir une gravure parfaite, mieux vaut ce cantonner au BD-R 25Go. Panasonic produit les meilleurs devant les M-Disc pourtant beaucoup plus cher (le marketing est passé par là).


----------



## Mickey001 (28 Août 2020)

Honnêtement les fonctions de gravure ne m'intéressent pas, je veux juste pouvoir riper des CD et Bluray ultra HD. S'ils vendaient de simples lecteurs, j'en prendrais un mais je n'en ai trouvé aucun.

Sinon, je me réponds à moi-même : j'ai trouvé ce sujet qui parle qui traite du sujet sur les forums de makeMKV et liste des lecteurs comptabible. Mais pas de mention des modèles de Pioneer. --'


			Ultimate UHD Drives Flashing Guide Updated 2023 - www.makemkv.com


----------



## iDanGener (29 Août 2020)

Mickey001 a dit:


> Honnêtement les fonctions de gravure ne m'intéressent pas, je veux juste pouvoir riper des CD et Bluray ultra HD. S'ils vendaient de simples lecteurs, j'en prendrais un mais je n'en ai trouvé aucun.
> 
> Sinon, je me réponds à moi-même : j'ai trouvé ce sujet qui parle qui traite du sujet sur les forums de makeMKV et liste des lecteurs comptabible. Mais pas de mention des modèles de Pioneer. --'
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
De cette page de Reddit on peut déduire que le modèle Pioneer BDR212UBK que vous citez dans le post initial est à fuir pour ce que vous voulez faire.


----------



## Mickey001 (29 Août 2020)

Effectivement... je pense que je vais me diriger vers un modèle LG, probalement LG WH16NS40. Il n'est pas très cher et listé compatible.
Merci à vous deux pour votre aide !


----------



## iDanGener (29 Août 2020)

Mickey001 a dit:


> Effectivement... je pense que je vais me diriger vers un modèle LG, probalement LG WH16NS40. Il n'est pas très cher et listé compatible.
> Merci à vous deux pour votre aide !



Si vous ne l'avez pas déjà fait, je vous suggère de faire une recherche dans Reddit avec le nom de l'auteur du message donné en référence dans ma réponse précédente ; après l'achat du Pioneer, je me rappelle avoir lu qu'il s'était acheté un LG (mais je ne sais pas si c'est le même modèle que celui dont vous parlez) et qu'il a donné un retour d'expérience.

C'est quand même particulier ce qui se passe dans _l'univers_ des graveurs BluRay UHD, alors que les gens cherchent à «downgrader» leur firmware pour pouvoir contrer les protections de plus en plus restrictives mises en place par les fabriquant pour contrer la copie.

Si j'ai bien compris, on doit choisir le firmware afin de pouvoir ou bien lire le disque BluRay ou bien le ripper, mais que l'on ne peut pas avoir un firmware permettant de faire les deux ; est-ce bien ça ?

En régressant, dans l'installation du firmware, j'aurais peur (probablement une peur non justifiée) de me retrouver avec une «brique» sans pouvoir remettre le graveur dans le même état qu'à sa sortie d'usine.

Il semble cependant y avoir une communauté très réactive dans cet univers des graveurs UHD à ce que j'ai pu voir sur les forums de Reddit et de MakeMkv.

Bonne réflexion !

Daniel


----------

